# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  فعل جميع اصدارات الويندوز مع الاداة الرهيبة Windows KMS Activator 1.6

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 فعل جميع اصدارات الويندوز مع الاداة الرهيبة Windows KMS Activator 1.6


 

InFo

 تحميل اداة Windows KMS Activator Ultimate   2014 v1.6 لتفعيل معظم اصدارات الويندوز منهم فيستا و7 و8 و8.1 بجميع   اصداراتهم ونسخ ويندوز سيرفر 2012 ايضا فاذا كنت تمتلك احد انظمه الويندوز   فاليك هذه الاداة الرائعة لتفعيل نظام الويندوز الخاص بك ويجعله اصلى  وكأنك  اشتريته من شركة مايكروسوفت حمل اداة Windows KMS Activator  Ultimate 2014  v1.6 واجعل نظام الويندوز اصلى ومفعل .

ويقوم بتفعيل :

Activates:
Windows 8.1 Professional
Windows 8.1 Professional Wmc
Windows 8.1 Professional_N
Windows 8.1 Enterprise
Windows 8.1 Enterprise_N
Windows Server 2012 R2 Server Standard
Windows Server 2012 R2 Datacenter
Windows Server 2012 R2 Essentials
Windows 8 Professional
Windows 8 Professional N
Windows 8 Enterprise
Windows 8 Enterprise N
Windows 7 Professional
Windows 7 Professional N
Windows 7 Professional E
Windows 7 Enterprise
Windows 7 Enterprise N
Windows 7 Enterprise E
Windows Vista Business
Windows Vista Business N
Windows Vista Enterprise
Windows Vista Enterprise N


هااااااام جدا يجب تحميل برنامج Netframework لتشغيل اداة التفعيل
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

http://jumbofile.net/i7slkjpjukfs


 -- -- -- --

تحميل الاداة
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

http://jumbofile.net/91e2argo7svj



المصدر :-  اداة التفعيل العملاقة Windows KMS Activator 1.6 لتفعيل معظم اصدارات الويندوز 


ارجو ان ينال البرنامج اعجابكم

*

----------

